
Zoom Lets Attackers Steal Windows Credentials, Run Programs via UNC Links - jscholes
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/zoom-lets-attackers-steal-windows-credentials-run-programs-via-unc-links/
======
amaccuish
I've always thought, Windows should automatically only forward credentials for
the local domain, or trusted domains, I don't think that would be difficult to
sort and offer good protection.

BUT I don't necessarily blame Zoom for this.

